# [Solved] Framebuffer Blurry, Fuzzy, Illegible

## grooveman

He everyone. 

I'm having a very strange problem on my new PC.  Every time I boot my PC, my framebuffer kicks in at about 2.9 seconds, and it looks lovely.  However, during the boot sequence, after processing the uevents, it changes terminal fonts and becomes so blurry, you literally cannot read the text.  And it remains this way, making the VTs unusable.

I have never heard of such a problem, and even googling this turned up bubkis.

Thanks for you help!

some info about my machine:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface #1

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev d0)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fbb (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E220x Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
```

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 60

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz

stepping        : 3

microcode       : 0x19

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes                                                                                                  

cpuid level     : 13                                                                                                   

wp              : yes                                                                                                  

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm ida arat pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase tsc_adjust bmi1 hle avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid rtm xsaveopt

bugs            :

bogomips        : 8000.02

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 60

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz

stepping        : 3

microcode       : 0x19

cpu MHz         : 814.218

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm ida arat pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase tsc_adjust bmi1 hle avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid rtm xsaveopt

bugs            :

bogomips        : 8000.02

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 60

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz

stepping        : 3

microcode       : 0x19

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 4

initial apicid  : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm ida arat pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase tsc_adjust bmi1 hle avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid rtm xsaveopt

bugs            :

bogomips        : 8000.02

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 60

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz

stepping        : 3

microcode       : 0x19

cpu MHz         : 888.281

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 6

initial apicid  : 6

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm ida arat pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase tsc_adjust bmi1 hle avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid rtm xsaveopt

bugs            :

bogomips        : 8000.02

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 4

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 60

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz

stepping        : 3

microcode       : 0x19

cpu MHz         : 875.312

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm ida arat pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase tsc_adjust bmi1 hle avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid rtm xsaveopt

bugs            :

bogomips        : 8000.02

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 5

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 60

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz

stepping        : 3

microcode       : 0x19

cpu MHz         : 800.937

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm ida arat pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase tsc_adjust bmi1 hle avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid rtm xsaveopt

bugs            :

bogomips        : 8000.02

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 6

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 60

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz

stepping        : 3

microcode       : 0x19

cpu MHz         : 800.312

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 5

initial apicid  : 5

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm ida arat pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase tsc_adjust bmi1 hle avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid rtm xsaveopt

bugs            :

bogomips        : 8000.02

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 7

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 60

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz

stepping        : 3

microcode       : 0x19

cpu MHz         : 800.156

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 7

initial apicid  : 7

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm ida arat pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase tsc_adjust bmi1 hle avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid rtm xsaveopt

bugs            :

bogomips        : 8000.02

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

```
Portage 2.2.14 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.17.8-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.17.8-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16269720 total,  15500364 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 05 Feb 2015 17:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.9

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.4

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libav libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_US en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

```
│                   <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                                     │ │  

  │ │                   -*- VGA Arbitration                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                   (16)  Maximum number of GPUs                                                             │ │  

  │ │                   [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support                                       │ │  

  │ │                       Direct Rendering Manager  --->                                                       │ │  

  │ │                       Frame buffer Devices  --->                                                           │ │  

  │ │                   [*] Backlight & LCD device support  --->                                                 │ │  

  │ │                       Console display driver support  --->                                                 │ │  

  │ │                   [*] Bootup logo  --->                                                                    │ │  

  │ │
```

```
 │ │                   <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->                                               │ │  

  │ │                   < > CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support                                                      │ │  

  │ │                   < > Arc Monochrome LCD board support                                                     │ │  

  │ │                   [ ] Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support                                               │ │  

  │ │                   [ ] IMS Twin Turbo display support                                                       │ │  

  │ │                   < > VGA 16-color graphics support                                                        │ │  

  │ │                   <*> Userspace VESA VGA graphics support                                                  │ │  

  │ │                   [ ] VESA VGA graphics support                                                            │ │  

  │ │                   [ ] EFI-based Framebuffer Support                                                        │ │  

  │ │                   < > N411 Apollo/Hecuba devkit support                                                    │ │  

  │ │                   < > Hercules mono graphics support                                                       │ │  

  │ │                   < > OpenCores VGA/LCD core 2.0 framebuffer support                                       │ │  

  │ │                   < > Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support                                                   │ │  

  │ │                   < > nVidia Framebuffer Support                                                           │ │  

  │ │                   < > nVidia Riva support                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                   < > Intel740 support                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                   < > Intel LE80578 (Vermilion) support                                                    │ │  

  │ │                   < > Matrox acceleration                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                   < > ATI Radeon display support                                                           │ │  

  │ │                   < > ATI Rage128 display support                                                          │ │  

  │ │                   < > ATI Mach64 display support                                                           │ │  

  │ │                   < > S3 Trio/Virge support                                                                │ │  

  │ │                   < > S3 Savage support                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                   < > SiS/XGI display support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                   < > VIA UniChrome (Pro) and Chrome9 display support                                      │ │  

  │ │                   < > NeoMagic display support                                                             │ │  

  │ │                   < > IMG Kyro support                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                   < > 3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3/Voodoo5 display support                                         │ │  

  │ │                   < > 3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support                                                  │ │  

  │ │                   < > VIA VT8623 support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                   < > Trident/CyberXXX/CyberBlade support                                                  │ │  

  │ │                   < > ARK 2000PV support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                   < > Permedia3 support                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                   < > Fujitsu carmine frame buffer support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                   < > SMSC UFX6000/7000 USB Framebuffer support                                            │ │  

  │ │                   < > Displaylink USB Framebuffer support                                                  │ │  

  │ │                   < > Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!)                                     │ │  

  │ │                   < > E-Ink Metronome/8track controller support                                            │ │  

  │ │                   < > Fujitsu MB862xx GDC support                                                          │ │  

  │ │                   < > E-Ink Broadsheet/Epson S1D13521 controller support                                   │ │  

  │ │                   < > AUO-K190X EPD controller support                                                     │ │  

  │ │                   [ ] Simple framebuffer support
```

```
  │ ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │                   --- Support for frame buffer devices                                                     │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   Enable firmware EDID                                                               │ │  

  │ │                   [ ]   Framebuffer foreign endianness support  ----                                       │ │  

  │ │                   -*-   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers                                                 │ │  

  │ │                   [*]   Enable Tile Blitting Support                                                       │ │  

  │ │                         *** Frame buffer hardware drivers ***                                              │ │  

  │ │                   < >   Cirrus Logic support                                                               │ │  

  │ │                   < >   Permedia2 support                                                                  │ │  

  │ │
```

----------

## grooveman

I Still have not figured this out... I have tried playing with setfont, and changing the fonts in /etc/conf.d/console & setting the consolefont to run at boot... but it still does it.  The fonts seem to change, but they always get extremely blurry after uevents are processed.  I don't see anything weird in dmesg or in my log files.

Anyone have any idea what is going on here?  This is very strange...

----------

## dweezil-n0xad

I have the same problem with my GTX 970. I tried uvesafb and efifb and both have blurry fonts in framebuffer.

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/809578/linux/tty-becomes-blurry-after-nvidia-driver-module-load/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1008510-highlight-uvesafb.html

----------

## ppurka

Can you try turning off the boot logo and tileblitting support?

----------

## grooveman

Wow... I must have flipped just about every possible kernel option on and off for framebuffer... nothing worked.

In desperation, I switched to 3.18.6-gentoo -- and bam!  I'm in business.  Framebuffer console looks beautiful!

Hooray.

Thanks for the input fellas.

G

----------

## grooveman

Ok... so... I'm not sure what happened.  It worked... then it stopped working quite suddenly.  It is blurry again...  :Sad: 

----------

## Ukaz

I have this problem too! (I have toblindlyreboot at runlevel 3 if something occurs.)

Someone said on the nvidia forums :

```
It actually forces the console resolution to 640x480 now. Any previous console fonts stay, so they're scaled incorrectly to fit the boxes in 640x480.

I can guarantee you're not using text mode, as that ends up just a little fuzzy, so try using a framebuffer resolution of 640x480, it should be razor sharp.

Hopefully, this might be a forerunner to fb console support. 
```

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/809578/linux/tty-becomes-blurry-after-nvidia-driver-module-load/

----------

## grooveman

The difference here is that I don't even boot to runlevel 5... still at runlevel 3... and it is still happening.  But clearly, this is related to the nvidia card.  

A 640x480 framebuffer... what is the point in that?

----------

## dweezil-n0xad

try the new 346.47 drivers, solved the framebuffer problems for me.

----------

## Ant P.

 *grooveman wrote:*   

> A 640x480 framebuffer... what is the point in that?

 

Why are you surprised? That is the only officially supported configuration with nvidia proprietary drivers, and has been for 15 years.

----------

## Apheus

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> That is the only officially supported configuration with nvidia proprietary drivers, and has been for 15 years.

 

No. At least uvesa can do more. I have 1280x800x32bit with my GTX460. I remember an old GeForce6600 where even 1920x1200 where possible. It depends on the Graphics card BIOS, not the main chip. The card manufacturer decides that, and it has gotten worse in the last years.

Edit: You wrote "officially supported", okay. I don't known what nvidia support says in case of "sane" framebuffer resolutions, but at least there are graphic cards which can do it.

There is some tool to find the supported vesa modes - vbetool?

----------

## grooveman

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Why are you surprised? That is the only officially supported configuration with nvidia proprietary drivers, and has been for 15 years.

 

Why am I surprised?  Not sure "Surprised" is the right word, more disappointed or irritated.  As to why?  Well two reasons:

1) I have had this working with nvidia cards and framebuffer for the past 13 years without ever running into this issue.

2) I'm not using nvidia framebuffer, but user space vesa.  It shouldn't affect it.

And I'm merely remarking that a 640x480 framebuffer is nigh-useless.

 *dweezil-n0xad wrote:*   

> try the new 346.47 drivers, solved the framebuffer problems for me.

 

Thank you, I will try that at my first opportunity.

----------

## grooveman

 *dweezil-n0xad wrote:*   

> try the new 346.47 drivers, solved the framebuffer problems for me.

 

Confirmed.  This fixes the problem.  Thank you Dweeizil.

----------

